
Experian acquires London startup ClearScore for £275M - jermo
http://uk.businessinsider.com/experian-buying-clearscore-for-275-million-2018-3?r=US&IR=T
======
jermo
The article says it is a 2 year old startup but its more like 3-4.
Incorporated in Sep 2014

